# Nerves



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am trying to go to as many shoots as possible, hoping I can get this under control.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

superdean00 said:


> Knowing some of the names on the entry list I figured I should be up near the top. Anyways I get to the end I have only dropped 2 points, but looking around I figured I was still close to the top.


This was your biggest mistake.... Everyone who competes in this sport goes to competitions to win, but no one who is successful at it makes winning their goal. Focus instead on some aspect of your practice, like completing the tournament making only good shots and letting down those that were not right, or completing the tournament using your "perfect" form, or with good execution, something that is process oriented instead of results oriented. Don't worry about the score or your placement while you're competing --they will tell you if you won at the end of the game.... :wink:


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

You and everyone else that has ever competed.  

Google "With Winning in Mind", a book by Lanny Bassham. The entire book is dedicated to mental conditioning for tournaments. Some things in it may be a bit over the top, but overall it works well for me so far (I guess we'll see how well soon enough with a couple big shoots weeks away). 

General idea is to focus on one shot at a time, completely ignoring the end result, and to do that, you must occupy the mind with something consistently and follow a physical and mental routine for every shot, practise, pre tournament warm up, scoring or shoot out... As long as you can do that, it wouldn't matter what you're shooting. I think it actually works... 

At my last big tournament one of the target faces above mine detached between shots and hung loose over my target. At the end of the end, they adjusted it and I had to shoot after the clock. 2 lines of shooters and at least 50 people in the audience were all watching just me... On top, one shooter goes to say "no pressure"... The perfect scenario where nerves are more important than anything else. I followed my mental and physical routine to the T, shot an inside out baby X, and didn't even feel my heart rate go up... Normally that'd be a 9... if I'm lucky.


----------



## motarded (Nov 16, 2007)

Before archery I used to shoot a lot of uspsa, idpa, and 3-gun. First year my nerves rattled me bad. Stupid mistakes, would send me spiraling out of control, and by the end of the day I would be sick to my stomach. I got over it by going to every match I could. local,state regional, the bigger the better. After a few months of matches every weekend it was just another day on the range. Not sure my approach will work for everyone, but it helped me.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Woolfe you are the 2nd person to recommend that book. Guess I should give it a read.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Agree with the mental system Lanny teaches as has helped me some. Guess the thing I am doing this year is embrace the nerves. They are going to be there, its a competition, its why we do this. My first tournament was a couple weeks ago and due to some changes in equipment and venue I wanted to shoot well (added pressure). You hear first scoring end and nerves hit but instead of thinking oh crap I'm nervous I told myself man I love this feeling. Focused on form and execution and shot well. First time its ever happened to me most times I fold.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

WhitBri said:


> Agree with the mental system Lanny teaches as has helped me some. Guess the thing I am doing this year is embrace the nerves. They are going to be there, its a competition, its why we do this. My first tournament was a couple weeks ago and due to some changes in equipment and venue I wanted to shoot well (added pressure). You hear first scoring end and nerves hit but instead of thinking oh crap I'm nervous I told myself man I love this feeling. Focused on form and execution and shot well. First time its ever happened to me most times I fold.


Very good statement ^^^^

You gotta learn to love it, otherwise why do it? The excitement, the rush of nerves, you have to find a way to power through it.

I've seen a few guys get upset and storm out of a venue. It really helps nothing. The last one I went to a couple weeks ago, I left with a good idea of the things that were giving me fits while under the stress of competition. Now I just need to figure out how to make the necessary mental and physical adjustments in training to be better prepared for the next one. I have to learn how to not let the nerves break my confidence.


----------



## Xinc. (Dec 3, 2015)

WhitBri said:


> Agree with the mental system Lanny teaches as has helped me some. Guess the thing I am doing this year is embrace the nerves. They are going to be there, its a competition, its why we do this. My first tournament was a couple weeks ago and due to some changes in equipment and venue I wanted to shoot well (added pressure). You hear first scoring end and nerves hit but instead of thinking oh crap I'm nervous I told myself man I love this feeling. Focused on form and execution and shot well. First time its ever happened to me most times I fold.


 Taking note of what winds you up in competition and how it effects your physical shot is the beginning of fixing the "problem "
Its fairly easy to shoot great scores on your own with almost any set up , you do not find the physical flaws in your set up and shot until game day. 
Well there is that 2% who shoot better under the gun, odd group they are.


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

On nerves.....imagine yourself in a huge warehouse with only two lights on you and the target. That's where your mind has to be on every shot. I know it's easier said then done....just keep hammering. It's gets easier with each competition. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I used to only practice when I had a quiet mind and no distractions. Competition isn't that place for me, it's tense and nervous.

Now I practice regardless of mental state. Not that I specifically get myself spun-up but I focus on learning that I can perform under a variety of stresses.

I've also started scoring my single arrow drills from the very first shot. That forces me to be "on" from the moment I nock the first arrow.

Grant


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

What I do is try to practice when:
- there will be billions of small kids shooting balloons, etc.
- the best shooters in the area will be there.

The ideal situation for me is lots of screaming kids, a super busy noisy shop and expert shooters. If I can get myself in between two of the really good ones, I go for that. I like to have maximum intimidation and maximum chaos when I'm practicing. Unfortunately, that environment is an hour's drive away and a hit or miss situation when I'm able to go. 

I once had our state director and one of our top state shooters on my left/right respectively and that was some of the best practice I ever got. Yesterday, I was being outshot by a local bowhunter, didn't even have a stabilizer on his bow and he was pounding X's....

I wish they sold that in a can, I'd go buy a case.

Anyway, that's what helps me the most, YMMV...

DM


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

montigre said:


> This was your biggest mistake.... Everyone who competes in this sport goes to competitions to win, but no one who is successful at it makes winning their goal. Focus instead on some aspect of your practice, like completing the tournament making only good shots and letting down those that were not right, or completing the tournament using your "perfect" form, or with good execution, something that is process oriented instead of results oriented. Don't worry about the score or your placement while you're competing --they will tell you if you won at the end of the game.... :wink:


^^^^^^^^^^^
Dean.....*read this and then read it again and then read it some more*. This is exactly what we have talked about. Your focus is not where it should be (process) and its negatively affecting you (results)....Concentrate on each and every shot, thats the only one that matters. What others are doing has or should have no bearing on your performance whatsoever. You have made big gains in your shooting, don't let mind games take it from you.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

For me, what works is accepting that nerves will always be there. It is impossible to get rid of it. What you need is a shot sequence that works under the most severe nerves. Once you find it, by itself, it has a calming effect, it does not remove nerves, but it leave you live with them.

What I try is to have the simplest shot sequence with the least motions as possible but with the most check points as possible.

Every movement should start and end with a set of check points, which need quick mental review for each shot.

Nerves will make you want to skip checks... do not fall for that.

Here are my checks for each shot:
1- Footing, angle, spacing, weight balance front back and left right.
2- Nock arrow, check proper click feel of nock, check arrow orientation.
3- Check peep rotation.
4- Set release, check release grip, depth of grip.
5- Set bow grip, check proper height, angle, rotation, and pressure points.
6- Set initial shoulder position, check for any interference like clothes.
7- Draw while instinctively aiming, straight to anchor point. Check contact with anchor points.
8- Transfer weight to back muscles, check shoulders are low, check bow grip, check release grip feel, check release wrist feel.
9- Find target, check peep alignment to scope and bubble, check anchor points still good.
10- Center on target and continue expansion, check release hand index finger is in its anchor point, check feel of the expansion, check that aiming is not forceful. Check that eye does not follows sight and instead is station in the target center. Abort if anything feels wrong.
11- Release fires,... Freeze for a moment,... check how shot ended, where the bow ended, where the release ended.

Once every few ends, check equipment, stabilizers, sight, strings,...


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

try to think about 1 thing.soft hands,color of your dot your kids if you have any.think about what calms you down.

before tourneys and between ends think about that 1 thing.

If you are practicing without some nerves you are doing it wrong

you practice like you are in the biggest touney and you shoot tourneys like you are at practice.

go practice with a purpose.how you think in practice should be the way you think in a tourney or fairly close.

hang a target in practice shoot 2 practice ends then score.NO mulligans your score is your score period but don't think about score think about soft hands, the beach or whatever.

outside archery if you see something bad on a daily basis in life that makes you nervous how do you think your way out of it????? you start thinking about other things that makes YOU happy

in archery its about the process of the shot that gets you very good scores and putting your mind on something that makes you happy helps you make that happen when they blow the whistle and say this is the first scoring end.

you should have already practiced that in practice and told yourself this is the first scoring end so its not a surprise to you


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Xinc. said:


> Taking note of what winds you up in competition and how it effects your physical shot is the beginning of fixing the "problem "
> Its fairly easy to shoot great scores on your own with almost any set up , you do not find the physical flaws in your set up and shot until game day.
> Well there is that 2% who shoot better under the gun, odd group they are.


whoa.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You must learn to channel the nervousness to your benefit. You will notice small parts of your process during the tournament you may not notice in practice. At you next practice session focus on these details. This is where a solid process plays such an important role. 

Control your breathing. (Helps relax and slow the heart rate)
Find your center.
Get in the flow.
Don't worry about the score. We keep scores to compare ourselves to others. Your biggest competitor is yourself. 
Don't be afraid to fail. We all do.
It just a game. Have fun.

Never act like you don't care. That attitude leads to carelessness. 


.02


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

I am SUPER competitive so one of the things I've been concentrating on is not getting frustrated when I don't shoot an inside out X. Thinking a lot about Padgett's writings where he goes into shoots knowing what kind of shooter he is. I'm not Reo Wilde, so why do I expect to shoot like him? My nervousness stems from the expectations I set for myself, and removing those expectations has allowed me to shoot some of the best scores in a long while these last couple weeks. 

One quote that has stuck with me since I was a kid "If you're not good enough to get paid doing it, you're not good enough to get mad about it"..."It" being your choice of hobby/activity/sport


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> At my last big tournament one of the target faces above mine detached between shots and hung loose over my target. At the end of the end, they adjusted it and I had to shoot after the clock. 2 lines of shooters and at least 50 people in the audience were all watching just me... On top, one shooter goes to say "no pressure"... The perfect scenario where nerves are more important than anything else. I followed my mental and physical routine to the T, shot an inside out baby X, and didn't even feel my heart rate go up... Normally that'd be a 9... if I'm lucky.


I employ the theory of that book although I've never read it. It truly is about mind control and conditioning yourself that the distractions around you truly don't matter. Focusing on a single shot is pinnacle as well, I've learned that in shot gunning and golfing. 

I had a 3D tournament just like this story. It came down to a shoot off with 3 guys. It was a single shot at a 48 yard beaver. All eyes watching. To top it off I was last and the first time I pulled back something wasn't right so I let down. I was still fully confident in my shot and knew I let down and did the right thing. My wife said others there started whispering when I let down saying I was "under pressure". I truly did not feel it. I shot and drilled the 12 ring. That small 1&1/2" spot was all that mattered at that moment. Nothing else was going through my head.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

superdean00 said:


> So I have been practicing more this year than ever before. As a result I am shooting the best scores I ever have. Well 2 weeks ago I went to a small tournament (first of the year). Knowing some of the names on the entry list I figured I should be up near the top. Well sure enough I get there and as soon as I walk in the door I can feel the nerves starting to kick in. I was tore up. First couple of practice shots where hard. I couldn't get the arrow down range fast enough. But shot a few good shots and started to settle down. Dropped a point on the 2nd end, and was very disappointed in myself. Anyways I get to the end I have only dropped 2 points, but looking around I figured I was still close to the top. Sure enough the nerves fired back up, and I drop another 2 points in the last 2 ends. I was so mad, all that work practicing and I get to the tournament and fall apart. So as I get ready to try again this weekend I am trying to think positive and get mentally prepared to shoot. Again I have been shooting good scores, the past 2 weeks. so I know I can do it, just have to figure out how to get out of my own way.


It may help set yourself some process goals to try to achieve throughout the tournament rather than the outcome goal of winning. A process goal would be things like, "Let down every single time something doesn't feel right". Focusing on the process goals throughout a tournament can help lead you to the outcome goal without the focus being there.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

A lot of good responses ^^^^^^

My latest self coaching idea is to tell myself repeatedly that I have a job to do. I came here to do a job. That is to put the arrows in the middle. Just like any job, if you skip a step or two, rush it, or get lazy, the quality will suffer. Do your job.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Great thread. Conclusion for me is process, process and process. But, nerves force us to face the question, what do we really control? We can only have control of our thoughts, feelings and actions. In my opinion, nervousness is a combination of my thoughts and feelings resulting in some effect (positive or negative) on my actions. And since I can't make the thoughts and feelings go away (I've already got them), what am I to do to get the action that I want. Theory says that I must use my thoughts to override my feelings so that I can do the action that I want. I call that "cognitive override" (not found in textbooks). Here's my process when nervousness is about to turn negative. First, embrace the truth, "I'm nervous." Next, I remind myself that I'm having a ball. I'm competing, and I love (almost live) to compete. My next thought is to direct the nervous energy into intense focus. Now, I focus as totally as possible for me on process (making a clean shot). When all goes well, the arrow flies well. When something breaks down, I'm still competing hard and that's fun. On a lighter note, the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat are often only seconds apart in my shooting. But, what amazing feelings. I certainly know that I'm alive. I'll finish with quotes from prior posts. 

WhitBri "You hear first scoring end and nerves hit but instead of thinking oh crap I'm nervous I told myself man I love this feeling. Focused on form and execution and shot well."

cbrunson "You gotta learn to love it, otherwise why do it? The excitement, the rush of nerves, you have to find a way to power through it."

What a way to go!


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a personal story to add substance to my theory above. I wish it had a happier ending. At 2015 ASA Classic (I shoot Super Senior), I was having my personal best first day. On the final target, as I started to draw, I saw half of my buss cable hanging over my arrow. I didn't think it was supposed to be there. I let down, looked at the cable, and panicked. I stepped back from the stake and informed the group that I needed a "break-down" moment. All I could think was what am I going to do? All I could feel was disappointment. So I kicked in some cognitive override. I thought to myself, I need to make one more shot today and then I'll figure out what to do for tomorrow. So, what do I need to do to make one more clean shot right now? The only action I could take in the time allowed was trimming the cable and hoping it would hold for one shot. I got my pocket knife out, trimmed the lose strands and took a deep breathe. I stepped to the line and had to focus. I needed to follow my process perfectly because I did not want to draw this bow twice. I couldn't think about letting down. I focused and all went well. I shot a safe 10 and was tied for 3rd overnight. The final day didn't go so well. I spent Saturday night doing the best repair I could under the circumstances. I was unable to cognitively override my fear that the cable would let go on the next draw or that my cams were so out of sync that I couldn't control ups and downs. The bow did fine. I didn't. I finished the day. I had fun. And, I was out of the money. Nerves won. I learned much about myself, some good and some not so good.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

So last night was much better. First off we arrived a little late but I stayed calm and knew there was time. We walked in and the line before us was just finishing, so even if we got there earlier this is as soon as we could have started warming up. So I didn't get myself fired up from the jump. Shot several practice ends. So far so good. Hang new targets and shoot 2 practice ends. Heart beat is up a little but nothing major feeling fine. First end for score, here they come. Heart beat is up, hands are shaky. Took my time and made a good first shot. That helped a little. Took my time tried to focus on the second shot. Another X. This went on for 2 ends then I calmed down and went to work. I did drop 3 X's. But tonight it wasn't for a lack of focus. I not sure why I missed, just bad shots I guess. Get to the last end and nerves come back. But I knew my score was pretty good, and needed to finish clean. 1st game I dropped 1 X, second game I dropped 2 X's. Last game I was clean and wanted to finish that way. So took my time focus on 5 good shots. And finished with 5 inside out X's. 
Well 300 57X put me tied for 1st. Great, a dern shoot off. Stepped to the line, nerves hit me a little but I was very pleased with the way I handled it. Yes I was nervous but I don't think nerves played a part in any of my shots. At the end of it all I dropped the first X and the other guy won. I walked out very proud of my 2nd place finish. A 300 57 is pretty good for me at a tournament. I have been shooting 59X at home. But we all know home is much easier. Yes in didn't win my shoot off but I didn't melt down and give it away. I made a bad shot, bad time for it to happen but hey I didn't send one off into the deep blue. Just pulled it a little. 
This has given me a lot of confidence for my next 2 tournaments, which will be shoot down style events. So hopefully I can continue to improve.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

superdean00, :thumbs_up


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Good to see a little attitude adjustment worked out well for you. Very nice shooting, dean!!


----------



## EsteemGrinders (Aug 8, 2015)

Ar you shooting Vagas face 300 round? Either way good job. One thing a buddy does to train under strain is drinking a lot of caffeine before practice sometimes. hand. It works for him


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My buddies and I have been going to three different leagues and we went to a 5-spot tournament in Kansas city leading up to the iowa pro am, in the beginning at the local league nights we were so freaking nervous that even the warm up shots were a struggle and then by the scoring round we would drop lots of x's early. I think we did about 10 league nights before taking off for the iowa pro am and one day we met and I made up some indoor games where we competed in match play where you could lose after one or two shots. 

I can honestly say that it all paid off because I won the tournament in KC and my buddy Jason Dickey just won the Iowa pro am in the trophy division shooting a 358 5-spot and then a 325 vegas. Jason mentioned that he had a little nervous energy flowing through him each round but he was able to shoot right through that nervous energy, On day two he was in the lead going into the last three shots of the vegas round and he knew it and he shot three 11's to finish the day.

We have been discussing this stuff for the last few weeks and sure all of us have failed more than one time with our nerves but I think that the fact that we have been open about it to each other and actually working on how to deal with it has been a huge factor in our wins. I know that I wasn't shooting very good when I won the KC tournament and my target looked horrible but even though my shooting wasn't very strong my nerves didn't make the target look worse either. 

For example last night on the way home we were all excited to talk about Jason's this weekend but I also told him that now I get to beat the Iowa pro am champ this week two times in league nights. So now we get to show up and battle all week long. Those fun battles make us stronger and stronger and stronger mentally and able to shoot right through the nerves.

My dream is for my group of friends to get to the point where we can shoot 60x rounds easily on a league night and then do shoot downs to decide the winner that night instead of just cranking out a 56x or 58x and winning the night because the other guy shot one x less than you. Just getting to the point where shooting a 60 is reality is a huge step but then beating that guy in the shoot off is even bigger and something you don't get to experience until you get past part one.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

No where near ready for a National level event. But I am going to have to jump in the deep end sooner or later. A few more local tournaments and I think I am going to give it a try. Maybe I'll try Louisville this year. My shooting is close and stress management needs more work. But it seems no matter which local tournament I go to, there are a few "PRO's" there. So I do feel I am working towards my goals. My shooting is getting stronger with each event. Needing to believe I belong on the line, I feel is my biggest set back. I get a little star struck when I see big name shooters at the tournament. But I have seen time and time again. They can be beat.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I find that paying my entry fee and then just showing up and shooting the tournament with the expectations of shooting at my ability level is the key, at any moment if i allowed myself to think that I had to score higher than I was able to score i would be totally screwed. That is why it is so important to just have the goal of sending smoothly executed shots to the target and nothing else. For me right now shooting a 315 to 319 vegas is what I have been seeing at my league nights so this weekend I was happy to shoot a 316 yesterday. I actually shot really strong yesterday and had two ends where stayed solid in the 10 ring all three shots but got 0 baby x's so I dropped 6 points right there. I then missed the 10 ring 3 times but each time I missed the 10 ring I shot two baby x's and still got 31 pts on that end. 

Usually when I execute a smooth shot that feels good I am guaranteed a baby x but right now I am not that strong so a smoothly executed shot is just a 10 guaranteed, Yesterday I had about 20 really smooth shots and 10 of them just didn't feel right and opened the door for those arrows to be out of the baby x and possibly out of the 10 ring. 

So the question was to stay home and not even go or show up and pay the entry fee and work on my nerves and execution, I chose to do just that and it felt great to be there and have fun watching my buddy smoke the weekend.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

In fact on wednesday last week we were talking about what it would take to win the trophy class this weekend, we looked up the past scores and knew that if you shot a 57 or higher on the first day and then shot around a 24x or 25x vegas round on the second day that you would be guaranteed a win. Then both of us had to ask the question is this something within our ability level, Jason and I both believe that we can shoot at that level and that it isn't out of our reach. 

This allowed him to show up and know that he can just shoot at his level and compete and see where the scores lie at the end of the weekend. 

For us the pro class it just stupid, to win that class you have to shoot a 60x the first day and then shoot a 329 vegas the second day and both of those scores are simply out of our ability level.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Lots of great info here, good to read and then re-read again.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

See that's my thoughts now. When I dropped my first X I didn't get upset. I haven't shot a 60X before so why should I expect to at a tournament. Granted I should have shot a few but that's a different story. As much as I tried to not think about score. I knew I could drop a few and still be there. I would have much rather shot a 58X or 59X, but I had a number in mind that if I stayed above that I would accept that score. So I left with a positive experience, and have something to build upon. Much better than last outing when I left feeling I let my self down.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Jason and I were standing back behind the practice area yesterday and something hit me that was different this year than the other two years I went to the iowa pro am. On sunday my first two times I got to be on the practice line with all the best shooters in the world warming up on sunday without all the amateur shooters and for me that was one of the best experiences I have ever had as a shooter. I almost wish I had dropped 100 bucks for the money class just so that I could have still been shooting later in the day and been on that practice line because it was a good one.

I can still remember being between Reo and Chance and hitting some 11's and not wanting to miss a 10 ring with them standing next to me. PRICELESS


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know what you mean. I always shoot better when our Pro is in the range.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

This thread is a keeper. I don't think anyone else has mentioned the Easton podcast # 10 from last September, which addressed shot execution under pressure. it was also well done. George Tekmitchov and Steve Anderson do a lot of discussion on ego--how it drives expectations, fear and other emotions, how to subsume it, etc. The idea is consistent with much of what you all are saying, I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ill have to find that podcast. I like podcast!!!.


----------



## BobG88 (Mar 12, 2015)

This may sound a bit odd: I'd check out the numerous methods available to reduce public speaking stress. Shooting and speaking are different functions; however, the human (stress) reactions are similar...

BG


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Listening to podcast now. Big Cat said something that I wish I would had heard a year ago. " Don't wait until you are good enough to shoot a tournament, shoot tournaments now to get used to that environment." This is part of my problem. I know I can shoot the score in practice but I have never shot tournaments. Great podcast, they mentioned at least 4 things (maybe more) I'm doing, that are wrong. Now I'm excited to shoot leagues tonight. Plus tonight is the first night. I'm going to really try to duplicate tournament pressure tonight.


----------

